# Date en Applescript



## titigrou (14 Novembre 2010)

Salut!
Voilà, je voudrai faire un petit programme qui réagit en fonction de la date du jour, pour faire une action différente en fonction de la date.
Pour cela, je teste mon code que voici




```
set vardate to current date -- récupère la date courante

set varday to day of vardate -- récupère le numéro du jour
set varmonth to month of vardate -- récupère le numéro du mois

if (varday) = 14 and (varmonth) = November then
	
	display dialog "ok"
	
else
	display dialog "pas ok"
end if
```


Seulement, il me renvoit la display dialog "pas ok" alors que on est bien le 14 Novembre.
Vous avez une idée?


----------



## mtcubix (14 Novembre 2010)

de mémoire il me semble qu"un test doit être encadré par des parrenthèses

if (truc = trucmuche) then  ---> correct

if truc = trucmuche  then  ---> pas correct


----------



## titigrou (14 Novembre 2010)

```
set varday to day of vardate -- récupère le numéro du jour
set varmonth to month of vardate -- récupère le numéro du mois

if (varday = 14) and (varmonth = November) then
	
	display dialog "ok"
	
else
	display dialog "pas ok"
end if
```


j'ai corrigé mais ça marche toujours pas!
Je pense que c'est au niveau de la conditionnelle multiple que ça foire...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------



```
set vardate to current date -- récupère la date courante

set varday to day of vardate -- récupère le numéro du jour
set varmonth to month of vardate -- récupère le numéro du mois
if (varmonth = November) then
	set varmonth to 11
end if

if (varday) = 14 and (varmonth) = 12 then
	
	display dialog "ok"
	
else
	display dialog "pas ok"
end if
```

Comme ça ça marche, mais c'ets pas très "propre"...


----------



## mtcubix (14 Novembre 2010)

L'essentiel quand on commence n'est pas de faire propre mais de faire que ça marche,

tu verras qu'avec le temps cela deviendra plus facile et tu seras étonné des bourdes que tu as faits à tes débuts..


----------



## titigrou (14 Novembre 2010)

Lol oui surement!
Mais bon une fois qu'il marchera je le toucherai plus!
En fait c'est juste un programme pour changer ma date d'anniversaire tous les jours sur facebook!


----------



## Larme (14 Novembre 2010)

J'y connais rien, mais des parenthèses sur les deux tests :
if (a=b and c=d)... ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (15 Novembre 2010)

titigrou a dit:


> Salut!
> Voilà, je voudrai faire un petit programme qui réagit en fonction de la date du jour, pour faire une action différente en fonction de la date.
> Pour cela, je teste mon code que voici
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Je viens de tester ton code initial chez moi, et il fonctionne ! (en changeant "14" par "15" puisqu'on est le 15 novembre maintenant)
Configuration : Mac OS X.6.5
Ce qui ne t'aide pas forcément...
Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Novembre 2010)

titigrou a dit:


> Salut!
> Voilà, je voudrai faire un petit programme qui réagit en fonction de la date du jour, pour faire une action différente en fonction de la date.
> Pour cela, je teste mon code que voici
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Regarde ce code pour voir lequel de nous deux créer une erreur dans son code.

Chez moi ça marche.


```
set vardate to (do shell script "date '+%d'") -- N° du jour du mois
set varmonth to (do shell script "date '+%B'") -- Nom du mois en Anglais

-- Le N° du mois et le nom du mois sont des mots donc entre guillemets (string)
if vardate = "15" and varmonth = "November" then
	
	display dialog "ok"
	
else
	display dialog "pas ok"
end if
```

Ça marche chez toi?

@+


----------

